# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Is a folding shovel worth the weight?

## Wildthang

I pretty much have the essentials in my Bob, and so far it is not too heavy to pack all day. But lately I have been thinking about a folding shovel. But even the folding ones would have to weigh at least 1 1/2 pounds, and you know as well as I that weight adds up quick in a BOB.
So far I have never failed to find other ways to dig, but then again I have never had to dig a lot. I am thinking that if I did get a shovel, It would have to replace something else to be worth the weight. I do carry a hatchet, and I have used it to loosen up soil for digging, but it dulls it pretty fast, and I am not sure I would give up my hatchet for anyhting.
So do you guys carry a shovel?

----------


## crashdive123

> I pretty much have the essentials in my Bob, and so far it is not too heavy to pack all day. But lately I have been thinking about a folding shovel. But even the folding ones would have to weigh at least 1 1/2 pounds, and you know as well as I that weight adds up quick in a BOB.
> *So far I have never failed to find other ways to dig, but then again I have never had to dig a lot.* I am thinking that if I did get a shovel, It would have to replace something else to be worth the weight. I do carry a hatchet, and I have used it to loosen up soil for digging, but it dulls it pretty fast, and I am not sure I would give up my hatchet for anyhting.
> So do you guys carry a shovel?


Kinda sorta looks like you already know the answer.

As for the do I carry part of your post......sometimes I'll carry a trowel.

----------


## hunter63

I don't...... unless I planning on digging something.

Thinking about it, I have never carried a shovel since Boy Scout days...and that was for latrine duty and fire pits...one per group.

----------


## Wildthang

> I don't...... unless I planning on digging something.
> 
> Thinking about it, I have never carried a shovel since Boy Scout days...and that was for latrine duty and fire pits...one per group.


Well I aint diggin no latrines, so I guess I really dont need one! Some people I have talked to said they sharpened the edges and their shovels chopped wood as good as a hatchet, but I find that hard to beleive. And how long before it breaks and becomes useless?

----------


## your_comforting_company

shovels are for digging. chopping roots with them is acceptable, but don't really think I'd go trying to chop down a tree with my e-tool. I saw on here (I think Alaskan Survivalist) made a pouch that attaches outside for carrying his e-tool. Don't abuse tools you are depending on.
I carry one to camp, but don't have it attached to my bob. Mostly it rides around in the back of the truck for latrine duty at work. Should I have to leave the truck with my bob, I will be grabbing my shovel AND hatchet. 
Each to his own I guess?

----------


## socom2173

I always have one of these when I camp. They're strong, light and even have a hollow handle you can stash a lighter or something in and they cost a whole $0.99 !
  In the Garden dept. of Walmart, even Kmart has them.
Keep a shovel in the trunk.


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Fiskars-NY...rowel/16930220

----------


## jake abraham

shovel back of truck

----------


## kyratshooter

I thought that digging holes and chopping rocks was what everyone carried a big ole survival knife for!  The old "gotta do what you gotta do" thing and "a really good knife will still be sharp enough to shave a monkey's butt after the foxhole is dug".

----------


## Rick

You, sir, are a true pioneer. A few questions if I may. Where do you find a monkey? How do you get it to hold still long enough to shave it's butt? Can you just bend the monkey over your knee and shave away? How does the monkey act when you splash on the aftershave? Do monkeys with shaved butts experience peer ridicule? (I never have but the hong pretty much requires a shaved butt). What do you do if the monkey enjoys a shaved butt a little too much? Can a monkey be taught to shave your butt? So many questions, so little time.

----------


## crashdive123

Got any pics? :Innocent:

----------


## natertot

> I thought that digging holes and chopping rocks was what everyone carried a big ole survival knife for!  The old "gotta do what you gotta do" thing and "a really good knife will still be sharp enough to shave a monkey's butt after the foxhole is dug".


I haven't put in my order for a crashblade yet!  :Donatello:

----------


## BENESSE

Why am I not surprised that it's Rick who has all these questions?
I was reading them out loud to Mr. B, laughing hard with tears in my eyes while Mr. B looked on concerned. I said, you have to know these people...

----------


## Wildthang

Ha, you guys are the thread jackinist monkeys I have ever known, or is that monkies, or monkees :Confused: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Wildthang

> I always have one of these when I camp. They're strong, light and even have a hollow handle you can stash a lighter or something in and they cost a whole $0.99 !
>   In the Garden dept. of Walmart, even Kmart has them.
> Keep a shovel in the trunk.
> 
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Fiskars-NY...rowel/16930220


Thanks Socom, now that is a great idea! At least I got 1 usable answer out of this thread :Brickwall:

----------


## intothenew

I used to carry a garden adz, that was for a few reasons. Ginseng season, foraging for roots and tubers, and somewhat of local need for cutting "steps" up highwall faces.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I have replaced it with a Spike Hawk, much more versatile. Here's Bear Dog giving it a whirl.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And the score

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

The real question for you to answer is what do you intend to use it for. Yeah, I know dig holes but what for? Once you define the use then you can find the proper tool to use if you really have a need. 

I carry a small spade for cat holes but I'm just a neat freak.

----------


## hunter63

> You, sir, are a true pioneer. A few questions if I may. Where do you find a monkey? How do you get it to hold still long enough to shave it's butt? Can you just bend the monkey over your knee and shave away? How does the monkey act when you splash on the aftershave? Do monkeys with shaved butts experience peer ridicule? (I never have but the hong pretty much requires a shaved butt). What do you do if the monkey enjoys a shaved butt a little too much? Can a monkey be taught to shave your butt? So many questions, so little time.


Have seen this in the check out lanes........
http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/ant..._Personal_Care

----------


## crashdive123

> Thanks Socom, now that is a great idea! At least I got 1 usable answer out of this thread


Too bad you forgot to read all of post #2.

----------


## Rick

That anti monkey butt is for after you shave a monkey butt. It'll make it as smooth as a baby monkey's butt.

----------


## intothenew

On a serious note to the hijack;

Use "Udderly Smooth" or "Udder Butter" for monkey butt. I know monkey butt. That's the first time I have publicly confessed that. 

I feel.......liberated.......and unmonkey butted.

----------


## Rick

Hijack! Why, sir, I'll have you know the post was about shovels! Your confession is here for all eternity in case you were wondering.

----------


## intothenew

Yes, I took a deep breath before the post. 

I considered moving forward with the four causes of monkey butt complete with pictures, but thought better that I not.

----------


## kyratshooter

> You, sir, are a true pioneer. A few questions if I may. Where do you find a monkey? How do you get it to hold still long enough to shave it's butt? Can you just bend the monkey over your knee and shave away? How does the monkey act when you splash on the aftershave? Do monkeys with shaved butts experience peer ridicule? (I never have but the hong pretty much requires a shaved butt). What do you do if the monkey enjoys a shaved butt a little too much? Can a monkey be taught to shave your butt? So many questions, so little time.


Only Rick would turn true scarcasim into a whole new thread!

Now if you do have monkey butt we have medds for that!

http://www.drugstore.com/anti-monkey...ch=monkey+butt

----------


## intothenew

> .......Now if you do have monkey butt we have medds for that!........


And again, I beg to differ. The powders are somewhat effective at prevention. The creams will prevent, and cure.

----------


## wholsomback

Well I thought I could add some friends to the mixthumbnailCAKQ8ENV.jpg1000947_199172_A_400.jpg

A great product so your monkey doesn't get chapped.

----------


## vahtryn

to add to this thread, and be un-American at the same time.  I just won an ebay auction for one of those chinese military shovels.  Once I get it I am gonna put it through a lot of work.  I gotta dig a fire pit and clear out more in the wooded area.  after the machete accident today I'll use that instead.

If it works how it is supposed to I will say yay or nay.  I will be taking pictures for a true review.

----------


## hunter63

> Have seen this in the check out lanes........
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/ant..._Personal_Care


Hello,......hello....anybody out there?.....helllllooooo?

----------


## Wildthang

Thanks for the most diverse replys! Now I know that I can get a lightweight garden tool shovel at Wallmart that will do the job, Monkeys shave their butts, and when they get a rash from shaving, they make a powder for it, and Rick shaves his even though he's not a monkey. Now where else could you get info like that from simply asking about a shovel? This place is truly amazing!

----------


## Rick

No need to thank us. We're just good like that.

----------


## kyratshooter

> to add to this thread, and be un-American at the same time.  I just won an ebay auction for one of those chinese military shovels.  Once I get it I am gonna put it through a lot of work.  I gotta dig a fire pit and clear out more in the wooded area.  after the machete accident today I'll use that instead.
> 
> If it works how it is supposed to I will say yay or nay.  I will be taking pictures for a true review.


WHOOOOOO!

This is the first we have heard about a machette accident!  such events usually involve missing didgets, limbs, multiple nicks and abrasions and/or sutures.

Details!  We need details!

----------


## Northern Horseman

> I pretty much have the essentials in my Bob, and so far it is not too heavy to pack all day. But lately I have been thinking about a folding shovel. But even the folding ones would have to weigh at least 1 1/2 pounds, and you know as well as I that weight adds up quick in a BOB.
> So far I have never failed to find other ways to dig, but then again I have never had to dig a lot. I am thinking that if I did get a shovel, It would have to replace something else to be worth the weight. I do carry a hatchet, and I have used it to loosen up soil for digging, but it dulls it pretty fast, and I am not sure I would give up my hatchet for anyhting.
> So do you guys carry a shovel?


my answer would be depends on the situation.
I've given a lot of thought to this concept of a bug out bag, most consider it to be a bag with all you need to survive for up to three days, not very relevant where I live, considering I'm already way out in the bush.

I'm not one to reinvent the wheel so I tend to think in terms of what could help me to get even further out if it were to become necessary, do to roving gangs expanding their territory (SHTF scenario)
I'm inclined to go with the Travois as way to pack more goods and if your in town and own a dog you might want to train him to pull one as well, like the Indians did.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

if you own a horse you might get him comfortable pulling one as well

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

all else fails make one for yourself that can attach to your wast I would suggest out of two long shovel handles crossed by Axe handles to maximize the use of weight and usable items the heads are stored in bags on the travois to be assembled later, granted this is only for the most serious SHTF senerio where you know your going to have to make a new life elsewhere.

----------


## wholsomback

Back on the subject of shovels,well when I was in the Marines we always had our shovels even on our running packs.Not only are they a tool for survival and basic bivouacing,but they make an effective weapon when the shtf and ammo is gone.They also make a great antenna for comm,hammer for tent stakes and they do work as a light chopping implement but for heavy work I would leave that to the hatchet or ax.A quality folding shovel does make your life easier in all kinds of ways, it's ways are too many to list here.And by the way the mention of working dogs is great,they all should be tought how to carry a vest with pockets or a kevlar vest for gettin hogs,they are an effective tool for survival in many ways.Protection,alarm and working for you and themselves,I have seen my dogs actually get excited about going for a walk carrying water and food on there backs so if you have em train em,the are an effective SHTF item because they have even more uses than a shovel.They might even carry it for you for a hunk of jerky.

----------


## Winter

I do not carry a folding shovel unless I'm gold panning (read as wasting time). If I was in the desert, I would happily switch out larger edged tools for a folding shovel so I can dig down to cooler earth and make solar stills.

----------


## hunter63

IMHO a shovel is just another item in a big picture of need, use, weight to be carried.

There is no right or wrong, just personnel preferences of what you want to tote.

----------


## Wildthang

> my answer would be depends on the situation.
> I've given a lot of thought to this concept of a bug out bag, most consider it to be a bag with all you need to survive for up to three days, not very relevant where I live, considering I'm already way out in the bush.
> 
> I'm not one to reinvent the wheel so I tend to think in terms of what could help me to get even further out if it were to become necessary, do to roving gangs expanding their territory (SHTF scenario)
> I'm inclined to go with the Travois as way to pack more goods and if your in town and own a dog you might want to train him to pull one as well, like the Indians did.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> ...


Horseman, I have had the same thoughts on how to get more stuff into the woods, and since I dont have a horse, I would use something else. I was in my shed yesterday and saw my Gorilla cart. I though, you know that thing would be perfect to load up and take extra stuff into the woods if the SHTF. It has all terrain wheels, it is narrow, and will haul 300 lbs if needed. No way I would try to pull 300 lbs, but 80 lbs or so would be fairly easy. 
I think it has potential!

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200512926_200512926?cm_mmc=Google-pla-_-Grounds%20Maintenance-_-Wagons%20%2B%20Yard%20Carts-_-24238&ci_sku=24238&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}

----------


## Winter

> IMHO a shovel is just another item in a big picture of need, use, weight to be carried.
> 
> There is no right or wrong, just personnel preferences of what you want to tote.


Yeah Hunter. It's all a bit confusing outside certain parameters.
 If I was off to homestead somewhere I'd need 3 real full-sized shovels. 
On a typical overnight outing here, no.
 On a 3 day here, no.
 If I have to run from zombies, no. 
Taking the family camping, yes a folding shovel would be helpful here.
 Military operations against bandits and Red Dawn scenarios here, no.
 Military operations against bandits and Red Dawn scenarios in a place where digging is possible, like Ft Benning or kansas, yes.

The OP asks "So do you guys carry a shovel? " And I incur, since he is talking about his BOB, that the question was directed at "Do you carry a shovel in your 3 day/bob/GHB?"

No was my answer.

----------


## hunter63

LOL, pretty much my point....at least it wasn't "What is the best Survival BOB shovel".....Though that might be a welcome change for the knife thing.

I you are gonna do any digging, a for real full size shovel, with long handle is in order....under most conditions.

I used to hear, "You can tell a lot about a man by how many shovels he has worn out".....But that might mean,... Hard worker?......or to stupid to go get a back hoe"

----------


## Rick

1. Why limit your BOB to 3 days? If my house is hit by a tornado I'm probably going to be out of it more than 3 days. Same with a fire. 
2. they make an effective weapon when the shtf and ammo is gone.- So do my feet as in running in the opposite direction. 
They also make a great hammer for tent stakes. - I bought a rock for that. 
3. It has all terrain wheels, it is narrow, and will haul 300 lbs if needed. - Have you ever tried to pull or push 300 lbs across soft ground? I'm trying to figure out how to take LESS stuff to the woods.

----------


## your_comforting_company

> ,... Hard worker?......or to stupid to go get a back hoe"


or maybe just to darn cheap?

----------


## intothenew

> or maybe just to darn cheap?


Training for UFC?

----------


## Sparky93

Check out this, it's kind of like some mutant offspring between a machete and a shovel...

http://www.amazon.com/Marble-Knives-.../dp/B005I58BQC

----------


## Wildthang

> Check out this, it's kind of like some mutant offspring between a machete and a shovel...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Marble-Knives-.../dp/B005I58BQC


Well it looks pretty sturdy! It looks like a full sizr spade with a little bitty handle!

----------


## Wildthang

> 1. Why limit your BOB to 3 days? If my house is hit by a tornado I'm probably going to be out of it more than 3 days. Same with a fire. 
> 2. they make an effective weapon when the shtf and ammo is gone.- So do my feet as in running in the opposite direction. 
> They also make a great hammer for tent stakes. - I bought a rock for that. 
> 3. It has all terrain wheels, it is narrow, and will haul 300 lbs if needed. - Have you ever tried to pull or push 300 lbs across soft ground? I'm trying to figure out how to take LESS stuff to the woods.


Look, I also said I wouldn't try to pull 300 lbs, I'm not quite that stupid yet! But if you were bugging out for several months, it would be handy to take additional supply's while you set out there with your single BOB and do without.
And in extremely cold conditions, it is hard to survive with just the stuff you can get in a BOB, yes it can be done, but do I want to, no! So there could be cases that a wagon or a sled would be mighty handy.

----------


## crashdive123

Why does everybody throw their BOB on their back?  I plan on throwing mine in my truck.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, well one is in each truck, then there is the carry ones, that can go on/in the trucks as well.......
Basic truck on-board is flashlight, ax, shovel, saw, prybar, chain, strap, jack, jumper cables, tools and spares.

----------


## BENESSE

I don't have a vehicle, much less a truck. So whatever I carry will have to be on my back.
But even if you do have a vehicle...what if you can't use it for whatever reason? Or have to abandon it along the way?
Anything is possible.

----------


## Wildthang

> I don't have a vehicle, much less a truck. So whatever I carry will have to be on my back.
> But even if you do have a vehicle...what if you can't use it for whatever reason? Or have to abandon it along the way?
> Anything is possible.


Thats right nesse! Most likely if a SHTF thing happened, we would probably have to put it on our back and start hiking. You cant depend on vehicles, and not many people, but you can always trust your backpack to go with you anytime you need it to. If times ever get too bad, a vehicle will probably only bring you trouble because people will want running vehicles and gas, and will probably shoot you for it!
If I ever have to bug out, I will try to drive as close to my BOL as possible, and the vehicle is on it's own after that!

----------


## crashdive123

> Thats right nesse! Most likely if a SHTF thing happened, we would probably have to put it on our back and start hiking. You cant depend on vehicles, and not many people, but you can always trust your backpack to go with you anytime you need it to. If times ever get too bad, a vehicle will probably only bring you trouble because people will want running vehicles and gas, and will probably shoot you for it!
> If I ever have to bug out, I will try to drive as close to my BOL as possible, and the vehicle is on it's own after that!


Just exactly what do you envision for your shtf scenarios that are *likely*?  I've bugged out several times and it has been because of approaching storms, flooding and wild fires.  I figured it was easier to drive.

B - I completely understand your situation and agree that you will be on foot for at least a part of your trip.

----------


## hunter63

> I don't have a vehicle, much less a truck. So whatever I carry will have to be on my back.
> But even if you do have a vehicle...what if you can't use it for whatever reason? Or have to abandon it along the way?
> Anything is possible.


Thant why there is the carry versions and the truck versions.....BTW carry versions does fit into truck as well......

----------


## Northern Horseman

> Horseman, I have had the same thoughts on how to get more stuff into the woods, and since I dont have a horse, I would use something else. I was in my shed yesterday and saw my Gorilla cart. I though, you know that thing would be perfect to load up and take extra stuff into the woods if the SHTF. It has all terrain wheels, it is narrow, and will haul 300 lbs if needed. No way I would try to pull 300 lbs, but 80 lbs or so would be fairly easy. 
> I think it has potential!


I like your cart idea, its always good to use the things we have available, my only complaint would be area specific, meaning a cart like that would not work well in my area. We have so many dead falls in my area, a travois will just slide over a tree, your cart would need modifications so it would not get caught up in trees and bush.
You always have to take into account the cost in energy to pull something through the bush.

Your cart would still be effective in bush if you attached a skid plate underneath. Make it as wide as the two axles and tapered up in the front like a ski. This cart is also listed as being able to be pulled by an ATV, for this alone I would make this skid modification to the bottom, otherwise you'll rip out an axle the first hidden stump.
Happy trails!

----------


## finallyME

For backpacking, I carry a snow stake for digging cat holes.  It won't break like a plastic shovel will (for some reason I know this), and I can use it for something else (as a stake).

My BOB is different.  And, I have three levels.  One level is basically a PSK.  I try and make it very small.  Then I attach my PSK to a larger pack for some added comfort.  My third level is a car.  I add more stuff to the car kit that basically augments everything else.  So, if I have to bug out, I take as much as I can in a car.  Then later, if the car isn't viable, I drop down to the next level and carry the big heavy pack.  If that becomes something I can't take, I can still take my small PSK.  Anyways, that is my plan so far.

As to a shovel, I don't have one yet, but do plan to add an e-tool to the larger pack.  The car kit gets a real spade.  I used e-tools in the army.  They don't compare to a real shovel, but are still good tools for what they are.  I will never take one backpacking though.

----------


## Rick

His BOB is pictured in his avatar. Don't let him fool you.

----------


## Wildthang

> I like your cart idea, its always good to use the things we have available, my only complaint would be area specific, meaning a cart like that would not work well in my area. We have so many dead falls in my area, a travois will just slide over a tree, your cart would need modifications so it would not get caught up in trees and bush.
> You always have to take into account the cost in energy to pull something through the bush.
> 
> Your cart would still be effective in bush if you attached a skid plate underneath. Make it as wide as the two axles and tapered up in the front like a ski. This cart is also listed as being able to be pulled by an ATV, for this alone I would make this skid modification to the bottom, otherwise you'll rip out an axle the first hidden stump.
> 
> 
> Happy trails!


Well here in northern Ohio, there are wide open corn and soy bean fields, and the wood are even fairly easy to get through. There are some thickets but you can always find a way around those, so a cart would be easy to push for long distances around here. But I like the skid plate idea, and when I build my BOC I will use that! I also have had thoughts of a battery compartment with a motorcycle battery, and a solar cell, to charge flashlights, cell phones, and walkie talkies, almost any portable unit can be charges with 12 volts.

----------


## Northern Horseman

> I also have had thoughts of a battery compartment with a motorcycle battery, and a solar cell, to charge flashlights, cell phones, and walkie talkies, almost any portable unit can be charges with 12 volts.


You might want to consider using a deep cycle battery instead of a motorcycle battery, it will work much better for your type of application and last way longer.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

Hey folks!  Just joined.

I think the best single answer to the original question is the tried-and-true "well, it depends..."  :Thumbs Up: 

And of course it depends on a number of things.  My contribution is the nature of the ground over which you're likely to be buggin' out.  In much of the southwestern USA (including much of SoCal), the ground is SO hard that digging with anything short of a pick is impractical -- unless it has recently been raining.  I carry an e-tool in my 5-day vehicle kit, but probably wouldn't put it in my BOB.  I often carry a small metal trowel in my day-hiking gear, and it is so light that I wouldn't notice it in my BOB.

Regarding the BOV (Bug Out Vehicle), my Explorer is my/our primary.  Plus, we have two mountain bikes that we ride regularly.  As an additional option, we have two bicycle cargo trailers.  The bikes will go on the back of my Explorer and the trailers can be stowed on top (broken down, of course.)  I have already charted a few bicycle escape routes that will keep us off the heavily-traveled roads.

The thing I especially like about the bicycle option is that, if need be, I can remove the pedals, strap everything onto the bicycles, and simply walk them along.  I seem to remember that this technique was used to transport many tons of supplies...

----------


## Wildthang

Okay now my friends. we need to design the perfect bugout bike :Eek2:  But seriously a bike is a very good means of transportation in SHTF. I would walk before I would sit in a car for hours or days. Isnt it weird that people will just keep sitting in a car on the freeway until they starve and dehydrate. It's like they are glued to their car!

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Okay now my friends. we need to design the perfect bugout bike But seriously a bike is a very good means of transportation in SHTF.


Thanks, *Wildthang*, for the endorsement.  'Tis much appreciated!




> I would walk before I would sit in a car for hours or days. Isnt it weird that people will just keep sitting in a car on the freeway until they starve and dehydrate. It's like they are glued to their car!


The first key, my friend, is to do everything one step ahead of the masses.  I have a fair amount of experience with natural disasters (I grew up along the Gulf Coast, btw), and this one "key" has worked well -- each and every time.

The second key is avoid the freeways, major highways, and other heavily-traveled routes like the plague!

Regards,

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Rick

Yeah, me, too. Here's one where I almost made it. I'm in the silver truck right behind the white van. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Wildthang

You know there is one cart we have forgotten all about, and it is the easiest way to transport anything through the wild, a Burro! But then again, you still have to feed the little boogers!

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> You know there is one cart we have forgotten all about, and it is the easiest way to transport anything through the wild, a Burro! But then again, you still have to feed the little boogers!


Burros are sturdy and amazing creatures.  Given half-a-chance, they'll feed themselves on whatever plant matter is available.

Still like my mountain bike/trailer, though. Neither of them eats anything, and they only require periodic lubrication.  Can you say "spit"?  I knew you could...

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Wildthang

Well the last thing I want to do is take care os a burro. But my little wagon will pull some extra supplies, more than you could ever carry on your back, and would also be good to float supplies accross a creek, and gathering firewood once camp was made. It just seems like a handy tool for hiking out when you cant depend on roads and highways.
I do agree that getting out ahead of the masses is the only way to go! My plan is to stay put on the homestead until there is absolutely no way to stay there any longer, since I am out in the country.

----------


## bushrat82

A good mil spec entrenching tool (E-Tool) is a good add to any bag.  I've carried one for years and have dug many full fighting positions when D-handle shovels weren't available.  Digging a hasty position even a few feet down could very likely save your behind in a variety of situations.  I consider the few pounds to be very worthwhile.

----------


## jcullen24

+1 Bushrat82

I think of a good Entrenching tool as the most important part of a survival pack.
I always had mine hanging off my Alice Pack when I was in the Army. I'm definitely getting one before I head out.

----------


## Rick

Well, in the army is one thing. I've never had a need for one out hiking or camping or backpacking. A cat hole trowel, yeah,  but it's pretty light.

----------


## bushrat82

As with many items, it comes down to personal preference for some tools in regard to application.  While some may prefer to do without a folding shovel for a simple hike or overnight camping trip, it would no doubt be a handy item for extended stays in the wild.  I'd think it would be a worthwhile addition to a bugout bag given the many uses in a more extreme scenario.

----------


## HunterDan

I always carry some sort of folding shovel.  Even if its just a really small one, it will still be super handy and very light weight.

----------


## Desert Rat!

I have a cold steel shovel with my BOB, its a little lighter than a fold-up, also I'm in the crashdive123 camp on how much stuff to carry in your BOB , as much stuff as you see fit, if you can pick it up and carry it to your vehicle your doing OK you can always shed stuff if you got to walk with it, mine right now is 65lbs if I had to hump it I could, shed some weight do that too, ya got to be capable in this day and age!

----------


## Winter

As has been said; it depends where you are and what you envision needing to do. If I lived in GA, I'd carry a small shovel. I would not carry the heavy folding e-tool though. I'd find something as tall as my ruck and strap it on the side.

----------


## balendor

The Army taught me many things one of them was how to use a E tool so yes i carry one

----------


## Jimmyq

Dude, I have an E tool but no mil experience, please share the info eh?  :Smile:

----------


## Celticwarrior

> Yeah, me, too. Here's one where I almost made it. I'm in the silver truck right behind the white van. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


It's great to see how well some people use their photoshop skills. Except, the duplication of so many cars in blocks makes it very apparent that it is faked. Gotta love the effort though. Sadly, they were lazy enough to just duplicate the same lanes and just put them side by side, doubling the number of actual lanes.

----------


## Rick

You mean there are like 9 of me?! Wait 'till mom finds out.

----------

